# Hey guys and girls!!



## Gtrjunior (Aug 4, 2015)

42yo, been bodybuilding for about 7 years. Last competed about 4 years ago. Thinking about cycling again, it's been over a year since my last go-around. Just trying to do my research before placing my first order.


----------



## brazey (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Gtrjunior (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## bulltime8769 (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome... Similar circumstance.


----------



## Gtrjunior (Aug 5, 2015)

It's time to get back at it for both of us!!!


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 5, 2015)

Welcome Junior.

Icon


----------



## Gtrjunior (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------

